# Got bluff charged by a bear yesterday (video)



## Triton Mike (Jul 18, 2018)

Got bluff charged by a bear for the 3rd time this year. Was sitting on my 4 wheeler at a camera location trying to format a SD card. I looked up and saw a bear galloping right to me full bore He got 10 ft from me and put on the brakes. I can feel the wind he created from when he stopped so suddenly. He totally caught me by surprise. I just froze and we stared at each other for about 10 seconds with him huffing at me. I can clearly see his nostrils flaring in and out. The rest was caught on video. You can see him huffing in the video and was 10 yards or less the entire time of video.. He was totally not afraid. Imma go clean my drawers now.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156883872360101


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2018)

That could have been a "not so harmonious outcome" for either one of you.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 18, 2018)

Shoulda took a selfie.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 18, 2018)

Next time charge it back and tackle him Goldberg style. Video and post!


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 18, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Next time charge it back and tackle him Goldberg style. Video and post!


I like how you think.  Then say whose next really loud lol.  #Bearsfearme


----------



## Rabun (Jul 18, 2018)

Great video....I'll bet that was stimulating!  Think it was a female with cubs near by?


----------



## General Sherman (Jul 18, 2018)

It is not legal to feed bears in GA.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 18, 2018)

That is some awesome video.  Would have definitely got my heart rate up.  Still trying to learn how to better field judge a bear.  I'm guessing 175 - 200lbs.  How far off am I?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jul 18, 2018)

jbogg said:


> That is some awesome video.  Would have definitely got my heart rate up.  Still trying to learn how to better field judge a bear.  I'm guessing 175 - 200lbs.  How far off am I?



I was thinking he may be a tad bigger than 200, when he faces the camera he looks very muscular and filled out, not just fur


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah I put the bear at 200 or a little less.  All I had the camera on was the trophy rock that you see on the stump.  I am not corning at all this year due to seeing nothing but bears.  I literally have more bear than deer at this location


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 19, 2018)

Good on you for keepin your cool! Thats a crazy thing to experience im sure


----------



## antharper (Jul 19, 2018)

That is crazy, I’m guessing it associated u or 4 wheeler with food , if that was me it would almost of been bbq bear !


----------



## WGASA (Jul 21, 2018)

That is a fed bear, don't believe it was a sow


----------



## Possum (Jul 21, 2018)

Probably a sow withcubs up tree.


----------



## Possum (Jul 21, 2018)

My mom got this picture of a big momma bear and cubs from kitchen window a couple days ago. She said she’s been seeming lots of bears with cubs lately.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Jul 21, 2018)

Bears are rutting in north georgia now very unpredictable


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 21, 2018)

WGASA said:


> That is a fed bear, don't believe it was a sow



I was thinking along these lines. Fed bears act just like that. Bears from the deep woods don't. 
It recognized the trophy rock as a food sourch, and you were right on top of the food. Another reason why baiting in NE GA is a terrible idea.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 21, 2018)

Possum said:


> My mom got this picture of a big momma bear and cubs from kitchen window a couple days ago. She said she’s been seeming lots of bears with cubs lately.



That is a cool pic! 

20 years ago around here, we’d see mama does with 3 fawns. Times have changed haven’t they?


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 21, 2018)

It appears the bear may have considered that pocket his spot and you were the intruder. If the charge would have been for real and not a bluff, it could have turned out bad. If you don't already, consider carrying a defensive weapon when visiting those areas.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 22, 2018)

Davexx1 said:


> It appears the bear may have considered that pocket his spot and you were the intruder. If the charge would have been for real and not a bluff, it could have turned out bad. If you don't already, consider carrying a defensive weapon when visiting those areas.


No carry weapon would be necessary if people didn't feed, attract, and train the bears to food. Bluff charges and real charges wouldnt occur if people would stop feeding and training them. This is 99% of the cause of human and bear problems today.


----------



## Rulo (Jul 23, 2018)

And how is DNR gonna separate the deer corn folks from the bear hunting folks now that its all nice and legal?


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jul 23, 2018)

15 years ago this almost never happened. If a bear saw or winded you it was gone. Bear were more afraid of people than deer were. That is no longer the case. We used to camp without having to worry about keeping our food scent out of camp. Now you better get all the cheeto’s off your fingers before you get in you’re sleeping bag.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

WGASA said:


> That is a fed bear, don't believe it was a sow



Only thing that I had in the area was trophy rock and it was on the stump. No corn or any other kind of feed.  just fyi.  According to my cams they don't seem to like the trophy rock as much as the deer do (so far anyway).  But they do like playing with it (knock it off the stump) like they do my trail cams.


----------



## twincedargap (Jul 23, 2018)

bluffed 3X, I think your number might be up next time. i'd carry if I were going back.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 23, 2018)

I believe it was about a 100-130 lb sow that had little ones up a tree near by that you scared going in and didn't see the little ones. plus I AGREE WITH KYLE IT HAS LOST IT'S FEAR OF HUMANS!!! REASON UNKNOWN. Probably watches you come in and out and decided to protect its block of mineral as a food source.


----------

